# Fàstic / Arcades



## TraductoraPobleSec

Parleu mai de "tenir arcades", vosaltres?  Jo no... Jo sempre parlo de "sentir fàstic"

"... fins que tens arcades, perquè quan tens arcades saps que, si més no, encara sents alguna cosa". 

Això és el que vaig posar primer en la traducció, però ara veig que jo mai no ho diria, que jo ho articularia de la manera següent: 

"... fins que sents fàstic, perquè quan sents fàstic saps que, si més no, encara sents alguna cosa". 

El que em falla ara, però, és la repetició del verb sentir (sentir fàstic, sentir alguna cosa)... tot i que és un text tan i tan informal i oral...

Grazie ancora!


----------



## belén

Quina pena que no empreeu la paraule "oi" o "oll" (ara no se com s'escriu  ) que és sinònim de "fàstic"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No, al·loteta, aquí no xerram tan bé com valtros...

Oi que no t'acaba de sonar bé això de les arcades? Jo és que mai no ho he fet servir en català... En castellà sí que ho he sentir dir...


----------



## Samaruc

A València també fem servir l'expressió "ois": "Això fa ois" vol dir que provoca fàstic o ganes de vomitar.


----------



## RIU

Hola Trad...,

A casa diem que se'm gira l'estomac, pot ser t'agrada...

"... fins que sents fàstic, perquè se't gira l'estomac saps que, si més no, encara sents alguna cosa".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí que m'agrada, sí. De fet, aquesta també la dic jo!

Gràcies!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo sí que ho faig servir, no sé si per influència del castellà. El cas és que la paraula existeix en català i em sembla més forta que "fàstig". A mi em fan fàstic coses que no m'arriben a provocar arcades. No sé on estarien els "ois" en aquesta escala nauseabunda. Dit això, jo crec que diria "...fins que et vénen arcades...", no sé si és incorrecte.


EDIT - Ara he vist la de "girar l'estómac" i m'agrada molt també.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Ampurdan... vols dir que "venir arcades" (o "fer venir arcades") és correcte??? No ho sé... A mi em sona castellà... O potser és un tema dialectal... A la meva zona mai no he sentit ningú que ho digui...

El Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia diu el següent, tot i que no especifica el verb que l'acompanya, la locució: Contracció de les vies digestives altes que acompanya les nàusees i precedeix sovint els vòmits.


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> El que em falla ara, però, és la repetició del verb sentir (sentir fàstic, sentir alguna cosa)... tot i que és un text tan i tan informal i oral...



Hola!!
El text original no repeteix verbs, oi, pel que dius? 

Jo no dic "arcades" (simplement dic "ganes de vomitar", però no sé si t'hi va bé, aquí...), però sí que ho sento i crec que si m'anés bé per al text ho faria servir (al cap i a la fi, surt a diccionari).

(Re)girar l'estómac (jo dic "regirar") segurament, segons què digui l'original, també hi pot anar molt bé.

Sort!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Betulina,

M'agraden molt els teus comentaris, sempre molt encertats. De tota manera, amb això de "al cap i a la fi, surt al diccionari" deixa'm que et digui que tenia un professor genial de traducció inversa que sempre deia que "certain words only live in dictionaries". Potser no és el cas d'_arcades_ (que a mi, personalment, no deixa de sonar-me estranya) però sí que és cert que hi ha paraules que viuen en els diccionaris i prou, no?

Apa, salut i _merci beaucoup_!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola a tots:

Acabo de dinar (horari europeu del nord obliga) i m'he conectat al fòrum. Amb el regust del raïm a la boca m'he trobat davant aquest tema emètic tan interessant . Doncs ja que ho he llegit, tot paint el dinar faig la meva aportació.

Al meu poble a les arcades també en diem ois. Les ganes de vomitar és més general, seria pròxima de les nàusees mentre que els ois defineixen les contraccions musculars de les vies digestives en el procès d'intentar expulsar el que no volen processar. La paraula arcacdes no l'he utlitzada mai en català tot i que penso que en ella mateixa és molt il.lustrativa.

I tot això dit vaig a prendre un cafè 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sou d'allò més MERAVELLÓS!!!! TOTS I TOTES!!!! 
GRÀCIES DES DE MONTJUÏC!!!!


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De tota manera, amb això de "al cap i a la fi, surt al diccionari" deixa'm que et digui que tenia un professor genial de traducció inversa que sempre deia que "certain words only live in dictionaries". Potser no és el cas d'_arcades_ (que a mi, personalment, no deixa de sonar-me estranya) però sí que és cert que hi ha paraules que viuen en els diccionaris i prou, no?



Hola, TraductoraPobleSec. 

I tant, estic molt d'acord amb el que dius. Al que jo em referia era que encara que nosaltres no fem servir una paraula, però sabem que és correcta ("surt al diccionari") i que és viva en molts parlants (que certament és el que més importa), doncs la podem fer servir en un text. 
També és cert que si el traductor no la fa servir, segurament en fa servir una altra igual de vàlida. 

Salut!


----------



## kermitees

Hola!

A ningú li sona "Fer venir basques" com a sinònim? Jo crec que he sentit aquesta expressió de tant en tant, no sé si et podria servir...


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, sí que ho he sentit Kermitees. Quants de sinònims per descriure la repugnància interna.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Que bo! Gràcies a tots!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

A veure, per a mi no és el mateix "tenir ganes de vomitar", "tenir fastics" o "tenir arcades"....

Primer em venen els fàstics (per qualsevol cosa fastigosa que a aquesta hora no diré) després tinc ganes de vomitar (es quan noto la salivera i el mal estar a l'estòmac), després em venen les arcades i després vomito.

Sobretot... salut! 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> A veure, per a mi no és el mateix "tenir ganes de vomitar", "tenir fàstics" o "tenir arcades"....
> 
> Primer em vénen els fàstics (per qualsevol cosa fastigosa que a aquesta hora no diré) després tinc ganes de vomitar (és quan noto la salivera i el malestar a l'estòmac), després em vénen les arcades i després vomito.
> 
> Sobretot... salut!
> 
> Mei



Gran descripció, Mei!  I és veritat, tens raó, per a mi tampoc no és el mateix. Però quan me'n vénen les ganes, després ja no tinc temps de parlar, quan em vénen les arcades... per això no ho dic...  
Però ara que en parlem, m'agrada molt el que va dir Kermitees de "tenir basques", són més o menys per aquí d'aquesta escala nauseabunda, com la va definir l'Ampurdan, oi? I les "nàusees"? 

Salut, salut, sobretot!!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Jo sempre dic: arcades. "Em van venir arcades" o "Tenia arcades"

Espero ajudar-te!
X:


----------



## ildure

per mi 'tenir basques' i 'venir/tenir arcades' vindria a ser el mateix.. són les ganes de vomitar, que t'ho notes... i després, si s'escau, deixes anar el regalet 

Sentir fàstig, per mi, és algo de menor calada, és més una sensació meva... encara que després de sentir molt fàstig per algo, em poden venir arcades..


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs sabeu que al final vaig optar pels "fàstics"???

Mil gràcies a tothom!


----------



## Noeta

Fantàstica discussió lingüística que he trobat al buscar el ois que diem al meu poble (La Ràpita) amb les basques que diu lo meu home (d’Hospitalet de Llobregat)... jo per sempre diré ois, i si aquí a les barcelones no m’entenen, que n’aprenguen cony, que a les Terres de l’Ebre tenim molta riquesa lingüística!! Salut i a cuidar-se molt!!


----------



## Penyafort

_Nàusees_, _ois_ i _basques_ em semblen opcions encertades i arrelades. Per mi les arcades en català les trobem als pòrtics.


----------



## Xiscomx

I aquí, a les arcades les tenim als peus i la gitera a la gargamella.


----------

